# Xoxide.com?



## billenium (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm thinking of buying some things from there, but i want to inquire a little...

I'm thinking of getting Dual Cold Cathodes or maybe EL Wire. I'm thinking of getting Dual Cold Cathodes, because from what i know, they are VERY bright. I'm also thinking of EL Wire since its wire (it can be wrapped around things) and its bright (i think)...

Which some i get?

And is Xoxide.com reliable?


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

i prefer cold cathodes because they really illuminate. never used EL wire but it seems to more of glow then shine. xoxide is great i use them all the time. other places are www.frozencpu.com and www.perfromance-pcs.com


----------



## billenium (Dec 2, 2007)

Can i inquire from were they shipped? They have a (610) number, and i have a (610) number, so im guessing they are near me! (South Eastern Pennsylvania) Thanks!

I think ill get the dual cathodes for $5.99


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

yup they are from penn. they have a walk in, pick up only, option if you want to. 
Main Office:
7 Lee Blvd Suite 100
Malvern, PA 19355
is that anywhere close to you?


----------



## paintballkev812 (Mar 15, 2008)

I have ordered stuff here a couple of times in the past. First time I had no problems, second time I had a problem with a case and they sent me a new one (of course I had to send the broken one back, but I didn't need it anyways). I would buy from then again.


----------



## teddyk (Nov 6, 2007)

great place to check a stores credibility is resellerratings, Xoxide has a good rating there. 

http://www.resellerratings.com/store/Xoxide


----------



## billenium (Dec 2, 2007)

Cool. It probably will talk under a day to ship too. Thanks, i am going to buy the cathodes later this week.


----------



## Andy43456 (Apr 1, 2008)

Wut do you guys think about buying a case from there?


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

all for it. they are a good place to buy case mod stuff, etc. good prices also


----------



## bluesoul (Apr 3, 2008)

Xoxide's fantastic, I bought a case from there a few years ago and have bought numerous lights and fans and whatnot. Had a cathode tube arrive broken and they sent a replacement out the very same day. Couldn't ask for a better experience.

This was the case if you're interested.


----------

